# Looking for an aluminum crate ..



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I wiped out loading my vari-kennel the AM I left Vancouver from the Canadian Ringsport championships. Luckily the dog wasn't inside but the vari-kennel exploded and was so damaged that there was no way that it was usable for the plane ride home. Luckily the person who was putting me up had an extra crate so I was able to get home. 

Now though seeing what happens to plastic crates being flown. There is a lot left to be desired with vari-kennels being airline approved doesn't mean that they are airline proof, so I feel my dog is worth being protected so I want to do the upgrade. 

These are the crates that I have been looking at. If you see any other fairly priced quality crates please add them to the thread. 

If you have anything to add positive or negative to any of these choices feel free to comment as well.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

If you are looking to use it Fly you should stick to the VariKennel. Airlines Charge by Weight and all the Aluminum crates are quite Heavy.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

I like the MP 500 pictured here and looks cheaper than some you listed:


http://www.elitek9.com/Crates/index.htm


----------



## Justin Gannon (Nov 17, 2008)

Kalispel makes a very nice light weight collapsable crate.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Justin Gannon said:


> Kalispel makes a very nice light weight collapsable crate.



JUNK...

When I was looking for crates, I looked at them all. I thought the kustom crates were best but too pricey. I ended up getting crate directly from Owens. Lots of places list them for $749 but I got mine for less than $500 each shipped.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I own this one from Dog Sport Gear and I really like it. Never had to fly with it, but looks great and I like how it has removeable slats that go in front of the ventilation bars if a dog needs less visual stimulation or more ventilation.

http://www.dogsportgear.com/diamondplatecrate.htm


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I own this one from Dog Sport Gear and I really like it. Never had to fly with it, but looks great and I like how it has removeable slats that go in front of the ventilation bars if a dog needs less visual stimulation or more ventilation.
> 
> http://www.dogsportgear.com/diamondplatecrate.htm



Those are made by owens too. You can get them wholesale if you call them.


----------



## Justin Gannon (Nov 17, 2008)

Chris,

Have you used the kalispel crate? I have 2 of these crates that i transport my dog's daily in. I have flown with these crates about 30 times with no issues. Did i mention that they are 4 years old. With my personal experience i would recommend them. Like the old saying goes, "one man's junk is another man's treasure".


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> I wiped out loading my vari-kennel the AM I left Vancouver from the Canadian Ringsport championships. Luckily the dog wasn't inside but the vari-kennel exploded and was so damaged that there was no way that it was usable for the plane ride home. Luckily the person who was putting me up had an extra crate so I was able to get home.
> 
> Now though seeing what happens to plastic crates being flown. There is a lot left to be desired with vari-kennels being airline approved doesn't mean that they are airline proof, so I feel my dog is worth being protected so I want to do the upgrade.
> 
> ...


 
Tim Watt's also custom mades crates. I think his email is [email protected]

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Justin Gannon said:


> Chris,
> 
> Have you used the kalispel crate? I have 2 of these crates that i transport my dog's daily in. I have flown with these crates about 30 times with no issues. Did i mention that they are 4 years old. With my personal experience i would recommend them. Like the old saying goes, "one man's junk is another man's treasure".


They are OK but my dad had one that last about 4 years. He used it for his field lab. I always hated it. I know a couple of others who dislike them too. When you pay that much for a crate it should last forever.

Glad you like it. My personal experience has been, they are junk.


----------



## Justin Gannon (Nov 17, 2008)

I believe he is looking for a crate to travel with. There are not many collapsable crates out there, that are user friendly. It collapses to 8" high, has a handle to carry it and only weighs 26lbs. I have found it very easy to use with no issues. Again my own personal experience.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Justin Gannon said:


> I believe he is looking for a crate to travel with. There are not many collapsable crates out there, that are user friendly. It collapses to 8" high, has a handle to carry it and only weighs 26lbs. I have found it very easy to use with no issues. Again my own personal experience.



That's true, it would be good for that but not for rugged everyday use like the kustom crates or the owens crates.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> I like the MP 500 pictured here and looks cheaper than some you listed:
> 
> 
> http://www.elitek9.com/Crates/index.htm


Looks quite a bit like the Kalispel line. I like the idea of collapsible, but now I'm reading that the only hard sided crates are approved for airline travel.


----------



## Justin Gannon (Nov 17, 2008)

I always fly with my dog on the plane. I check the crate as baggage. A service vest and a muzzle, nobody asks questions, nor can they due to the disability act. wink wink. I really hate that it costs more to ship the dog as cargo as is does to fly my-self. I love my crates. i have had no issues.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I needed a crate for a dog that kept meeting me at the door no matter what, brutal on crates. I settled on the Kustomkrate. The workmanship is outstanding and it will last forever, the hardware is the best you can get. I own a welding and fabricating business and it was cheaper to buy it than make it.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Looks quite a bit like the Kalispel line. I like the idea of collapsible, but now I'm reading that the only hard sided crates are approved for airline travel.


I think Kalispel is just a Distributor Not the MFG, the same crate is $30 cheaper from Elite K9. You might be able to find it cheaper than that if you search around.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Justin Gannon said:


> I always fly with my dog on the plane. I check the crate as baggage. A service vest and a muzzle, nobody asks questions, nor can they due to the disability act. *wink wink*. I really hate that it costs more to ship the dog as cargo as is does to fly my-self. I love my crates. i have had no issues.



Justin that is WRONG. It is lower than low to take advantage of the disability act to have special priveleges for your pet. Sorry, that just really angers me. Do you know there are limits on dogs on planes and your dog getting in coach may bump a blind person or a person with a seizure disorder or some other legitimiate need? I am surprised that a dog needing a muzzle would be allowed on board period.


----------



## Sherry Spivey (Sep 7, 2009)

They are also cracking down on nonservice dogs flying, in particular. Because of the wink, wink, nudge, nudge...the cat is out of the bag and now they have published legislation during the last days of the Bush admin to put some restrictions on service animals. It is also punishable by up to a $20K fine. There is a website with a woman who is a lawyer who will take these cases FREE OF CHARGE... for the business person, not the animal owner.

Too many people abused this...IMHO.[-X[-X

That being said my dogs are WAY better behaved than a child. I would rather see the dogs IN the cabin, than as cargo. But I understand, much like the service dog issue, people abuse the system and would fly with unruly, untrained (have you seen their children????) pets. I would be really pissed to be on a long flight with a howling, barking JRT or shihtzu...[-([-(


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I have one of the old aluminum crates from years ago. The manufacture, if I remember right, is "Airline".They won't take metal crates on planes anymore. They refused to take it because they may be in the sun on the tarmack and they will get too hot was the reasoning. I was informed I had to use a plastic crate for this reason.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I have one of the old aluminum crates from years ago. The manufacture, if I remember right, is "Airline".They won't take metal crates on planes anymore. They refused to take it because they may be in the sun on the tarmack and they will get too hot was the reasoning. I was informed I had to use a plastic crate for this reason.


THAT bites because the aluminum is actually cooler in the sun as I understand it


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I think what the problem is, even though aluminum dissapates heat very quickly, is that it will still be hot to the touch if in direct sun. I may be wrong but that would be my guess.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I think what the problem is, even though aluminum dissapates heat very quickly, is that it will still be hot to the touch if in direct sun. I may be wrong but that would be my guess.



I don't know but I do know you can burn the shit out of your lips if you're playing the harmonica at an outdoor festival!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Aluminum for the most part deters heat but still will get a little warm. Now if you add powder coating to it we have had them sit in the sun, SC sun to top it off and its stays rarely cool year around. Pretty cool concept and all.:idea:


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I have one of the old aluminum crates from years ago. The manufacture, if I remember right, is "Airline".They won't take metal crates on planes anymore. They refused to take it because they may be in the sun on the tarmack and they will get too hot was the reasoning. I was informed I had to use a plastic crate for this reason.


That sorta depends on a few factors Don. From the carrier that I use traveling with your animal faq. http://www.westjet.com/southwest/en/travelInformation/animalTravel.shtml _

From *April 1 to October 31* of each year, animals are not accepted in checked baggage on any flight to or from Las Vegas, Phoenix, Palm Springs, Cabo San Lucas, Mazatlan, Puerto Plata and Punta Cana, La Romana, Nassau, Cancun and Puerto Vallarta due to possibilities of extreme temperatures.

_As well it says nothing about aluminum crates .. these are the restrictions they have in place re: crates

_For your animal's safety, we cannot allow: _

_Kennels made of wire mesh_
_Collapsible kennels_
_Welded mesh_
_Kennels with a plastic door._


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> Aluminum for the most part deters heat but still will get a little warm. Now if you add powder coating to it we have had them sit in the sun, SC sun to top it off and its stays rarely cool year around. Pretty cool concept and all.:idea:



Harry, I am in SC and those are some pretty sweet looking crates - what type are they? Mine usually ride in the back of a truck in a wire crate under a white camper with full windoors which does a pretty good job but I would like to eventaully get some good aluminum crates.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Geoff, buy one and let us know how it goes dealing with airline personel that haven't seen a metal crate in 30 years.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Geoff, buy one and let us know how it goes dealing with airline personel that haven't seen a metal crate in 30 years.


Yeah I'll let you know when I get on a plane again next fall!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Harry, I am in SC and those are some pretty sweet looking crates - what type are they? Mine usually ride in the back of a truck in a wire crate under a white camper with full windoors which does a pretty good job but I would like to eventaully get some good aluminum crates.


Which ones Nancy?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> That sorta depends on a few factors Don. From the carrier that I use traveling with your animal faq. http://www.westjet.com/southwest/en/travelInformation/animalTravel.shtml
> 
> _From *April 1 to October 31* of each year, animals are not accepted in checked baggage on any flight to or from Las Vegas, Phoenix, Palm Springs, Cabo San Lucas, Mazatlan, Puerto Plata and Punta Cana, La Romana, Nassau, Cancun and Puerto Vallarta due to possibilities of extreme temperatures._
> 
> ...


For whatever its worth, I ship aluminum crates a lot, and I also shipped into Las Vegas, Phoenix, and Palm Springs this summer with no issues. I guess it must depend on the airline. I use Delta and Conntenintal and have never had any problems at all with temperatures or metal crates.
Also, I have 4 different types of aluminum crates including the names mentioned in this thread, yet I still find myself using plastic crates most of the time here, they are just more convenient (lighter weight, easy to clean, they contain a mess better if there is an accident, etc)


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Geoff, I find that rules are rules but regardless, we are at the mercy of the person standing at the counter on any given day. They may be a moron and simply say my crate isn't big enough for the dog to stand up in their opinion. Being right or wrong is of little consequense as my plane is taxiing down the runway without the pup I was going to ship.
Last spring I took a pup in and they incorporated a new rule, can't ship below 45 degrees without an acclimation cert. Prior to that it was needed when the weather was really dicey and possibly down to 20 degrees. It was 65 degrees at the airport and it was to be 45 on the nose in Salt Lake. Now, I drive 1 1/2 hous to the airport and had no acclimation cert because I have never needed one for this type of mild weather. The bimbo at the ticket counter refused the pup. Before it was over, I had two supervisors over at my counter, they finally called their office in Salt Lake and got it cleared and took the pup. 
I just shipped a 2 1/2 year old pregnant bitch to Hawaii. The buyer said he would have someone pick the dog up and take it to an International airport because I told him I would not deal with long distance airports because of the uncertainty of who may be at the counter on a given day. Because of the extreme hassle of shipping dogs to Hawaii, I to9ld the buyer that it would be smart to breed her prior to shipping. His contact to pickmup the dog fell through and I gave him a # to a pet taxi/hauler. Cost him $1700 to get that dog on a plane $200 miles away in Sacramento.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Delta is the one that refused the aluminum crate and they are a PITA over temperatures......


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Delta is the one that refused the aluminum crate and they are a PITA over temperatures......


 I guess I must just be really lucky to have good folks at the airport that I ship from. I drive 2 hours each way to my "local" airport about 2 times per week to ship dogs. I have never had any issues with metal crates (I have shipped about 8 metal crates I think) or temperatures. I shipped around 120 dogs last year into very hot and very cold places. I do have to take an acclimation letter from my vet if the temp is very cold.
Delta and Conntenintal both have heated and A/C cargo sections in the planes, on the docks, and now even the transport trucks to the plane and back are also climate controlled. I think the problem is that most of the people behind the counter don't want to deal with the hassel of shipping a dog, so they find any excuse they can to say "no". I have heard that there are some PETA folks at some larger airports who are measuring the dogs to make sure they are in a large enough crate. I have shipped very tall, 90 lb dogs in size 400's more than once, but I know I am always lucky when I get away with this.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Delta is the one that refused the aluminum crate and they are a PITA over temperatures......


I think you are the one who pointed out it really depends on who is behind the counter. I've shipped with Delta many times and never had problems. But I ship out of one specific airport (Ontario CA) where the shipping people are very relaxed. Actually at that airport it doesn't matter who the airline is, since everything goes through one small office you will get the same people regardless. I've only run into one a$$ there, who was a major a$$ and resulted in my dog not being shipped, but I think he works the late night shift on a regular basis because I'd never run into him before, and haven't since, but I rarely ship out of there late at night. 

RE the acclimation certificate, my vets have always just written an acclimation statement in the notes section of the health certificate. I've had vets in WA, OR and CA all do this, I think only one has ever printed out a separate certificate and that was a vet I didn't normally use. It's something simple like "dog is acclimated to temperatures down to ..." I've never had an airline refuse to accept it. A few have asked "where is your acclimation certificate" but when I point out the statement on the health certificate they are happy, they just want that statement somewhere.

I have 3 of the Owen's crates and love them. I have the Hunter series in 2 sizes.










I purchased them from http://www.5dventures.com/ but based on someone else’s post in this thread I'd contact Owen's directly, when I was on the Owen's website it didn't look like you could buy straight from them, but it sounds like you can and for quite a bit cheaper. I don't think they are airline approved "as is", they have the handles on the sides but I don't believe there is enough lip around the crate. However, you can get an add on kit to make them airline approved. They also come with slide in inserts that can be used to cover all the windows (sides and front) to keep the interior of the crate protected in inclement weather. 

And they stay cool inside. When I first purchased them I put them in the truck, closed them up, and went to work. Let them sit in the parking lot in the full S CA sun all day, then went out around 2:00 and opened one up and stuck my hand inside. It was easily 5-10 degrees cooler inside the crate then it was outside. Even on a 100 degree day in Riverside the crates stay cool inside, the biggest problem I have is the heat that radiates off the black bed liner of my truck. Well that and the people that are constantly wanting to express their concern about my dogs cooking in "those metal boxes". The dogs that are in normal vari-kennels in the back of the truck are usually the ones panting, while the dogs in the aluminum crates are comfortable.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nancy, there made right here in SC by my company, we sell singles, doubles, single ( double size ), airline singles,drug boxes, jumps, blinds, beds ( vinyl & Canvas ), send out sticks, On occasion we build a custom trailer for the right clients. I will be posting a trailer that is in powder coating right now, but won't do so to after delievery has been made. The only thing that even comes close to comparing is Kustom Krates. We do have pics of all of this on demand. Feel free to call 864-303-0830 with any further questions.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Kadi Thingvall said:


>


That's funny, I believe this is the same picture but a different name on the crate.

http://www.dogsportgear.com/diamondplatecrate.htm

The bottom picture. Maybe Walmart makes them all :smile:


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like they take the Owen's label off and add their own "private label" Then jack the price up about 200.00 per crate LOL


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Looks like they take the Owen's label off and add their own "private label" Then jack the price up about 200.00 per crate LOL



Capitalism at its best! LOL! I'm still leaning towards the Zinger Winger as they are on sale until Oct 30th and they look pretty ace as well.


----------



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> Capitalism at its best! LOL! I'm still leaning towards the Zinger Winger as they are on sale until Oct 30th and they look pretty ace as well.


Buy Canadian, Zinger Winger is the way to go. I'm happy with mine.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Are the Owens crates powder coated ? there is no info on their site about this. It looks like the Zinger crate panels are riveted.


----------



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

Owens seems to be wholesale only. Any dealers interested in setting up a group buy for WDF members? It seems like there is a lot of interest.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

james mackey said:


> Owens seems to be wholesale only. Any dealers interested in setting up a group buy for WDF members? It seems like there is a lot of interest.



I'm not a dealer but I have a dealer account with owens. It wasn't an issue at all to set it up. I don't have a dog business and don't claim to be professional dog trainer. That was couple of years ago. If you can't get one set up I can call and see about having something shipped to your place. I've purchased a total of six crates now with only two being for myself. 

I don't want to step on the toes of those who have working dog businesses though so if there are ANY objections, I won't do it.


----------



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Chris. I'll call them Monday.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

well I received an objection via PM so I won't be calling for anyone. Sorry.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> well I received an objection via PM so I won't be calling for anyone. Sorry.


Well hopefully they will step up to the plate if they want to do a possible group buy for the crates as it seems this thread has created interest in doing one.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Are the Owens crates powder coated ? there is no info on their site about this. It looks like the Zinger crate panels are riveted.


I don't think the Owens are powder coated Gerry. As for the Zinger Wingers I talked to them yesterday via phone and the crates are shipped out unassembled, he was saying that it takes about 15-20 minutes to put them together so that would be cool if they come apart that quick for storage and the like. So unless you have a rivet gun I don't think you could assemble them yourself. 

There is a link on the Zinger Winger site that goes to a Retriever Forum with a review on the crate. Check it out here. http://www.canadianhuntingdogs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1950


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Geoff don't listen to these people, they don't know jack about crates. If you ain't roll'in a crate with 22" rims and a flatscreen you ain't roll'in shit.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

That is fringing hilarious, what will The USA people come up with next for the dog world. I wonder if some poor smuck with two much money and a little brain actually bought that retarded thing.](*,)


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

you just know some idiot is going claim animal abuse for making the dog be in a crate that is nicer than my car.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Now that is pimpin' in style!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey how important is a wheel option for a crate? Ray Allen has that option for their RAM crate. http://www.rayallen.com/product/Kwik_Release_Caster_Set/Kennels I think I could do without wheels which to me is ok as I can just use a airport dolly and the rest of the time it stays in the vehicle. 

I probably should've put the Ray Allen crate in the poll as it looks pretty nice as well as being competitively priced. http://www.rayallen.com/product/1049/Kennels I like the idea that there is really no place for anyone to put fingers in the crate outside of the front door. As my bitch is really protective in her crate that would give me a bit of peace of mind. Though they do look like they are rivet construction.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Wheels are nice, we make them standard on our airline crates. If you plan on leaving the crate in the back and never taking it out then you don't need wheels. If you are going to always be taking it in and out wheels are a nice option. I would stay away though from anything with rivets or screws just my opinion. We had a bunch of them and our dutchies would knock the crap out of them. One of the main reasons we started building dog equipment to along with our none dog stuff. Now that we use differents weld apllications and powdercoat its truly been a blessing. So choose a company that welds and powdercoats you will appreciate it over the coarse of owning it. believe me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Hey how important is a wheel option for a crate? Ray Allen has that option for their RAM crate. http://www.rayallen.com/product/Kwik_Release_Caster_Set/Kennels I think I could do without wheels which to me is ok as I can just use a airport dolly and the rest of the time it stays in the vehicle.
> 
> I probably should've put the Ray Allen crate in the poll as it looks pretty nice as well as being competitively priced. http://www.rayallen.com/product/1049/Kennels I like the idea that there is really no place for anyone to put fingers in the crate outside of the front door. As my bitch is really protective in her crate that would give me a bit of peace of mind. Though they do look like they are rivet construction.


The Ray Allen crate is absoulte garbage! Wheels or no wheels it is terrible. I have used them and needless to say they make a pretty good storage box. 

The sheet metal is sharp and all ventilation on the sides of the box act like a cheese grader and the dog gets cut up very easy. It is loud as hell, very fragile and bends easily. 

I don't recommend it if it was even under $100.00!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Wheels are nice, we make them standard on our airline crates. If you plan on leaving the crate in the back and never taking it out then you don't need wheels. If you are going to always be taking it in and out wheels are a nice option. I would stay away though from anything with rivets or screws just my opinion. We had a bunch of them and our dutchies would knock the crap out of them. One of the main reasons we started building dog equipment to along with our none dog stuff. Now that we use differents weld apllications and powdercoat its truly been a blessing. So choose a company that welds and powdercoats you will appreciate it over the coarse of owning it. believe me.


 
I second that, not only do rivets and screws hurt the dog or can cut them up at times if they don't pop them out, if your dog has an accident or just grime from coming in and out the crate, bacteria will form in those small cracks and crevices and thats just something you don't want. 

I've seen the crates that Mr. Keely makes and talks about above, I think they are the nicest and most durable crates out there. The powder coating is really nice and deadens sound, which is also nice.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I would be interested in a group buy as well. I only need one crate though, so no big order from me, that's the real reason I haven't ordered a crate yet. 

I personally like Kustom Krates and want a setup to go in the back of something, with drawers, and a crate attached. BUT I think I;'ll have to settle for less for now. 

Courtney


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Kustom has a CNC machine, that's the WHOLE key to it all! There's not a sharp edge on anything, the craftsmanship is perfect. You'll buy one crate that will last for 50 years vs 5-6 over 50 years


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Really, cause my uncle does machine work and has a CNC machine and welds all sorts of stuff. Hmm.....maybe I'll see what it would cost for him to custom make me one. Aluminum is fairly decent here and he gets good deals on it....hmm....I never thought about it until now. 

Courtney


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> The Ray Allen crate is absoulte garbage! Wheels or no wheels it is terrible. I have used them and needless to say they make a pretty good storage box.
> 
> The sheet metal is sharp and all ventilation on the sides of the box act like a cheese grader and the dog gets cut up very easy. It is loud as hell, very fragile and bends easily.
> 
> I don't recommend it if it was even under $100.00!!


 I had a Ray Allen crate for about two weeks. I traveled with it in the back of my truck and after a couple weeks or rattleing around in the bed of my truck all of the screws had vibrated out and many of the rivets were loose. They are very thin sheet metal and they honestly provide less protection for your dog in an accident than a plastic vari kennel does.
I agree that even if they were the same price as a vari kennel, i would still opt for the vari kennel really.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> I had a Ray Allen crate for about two weeks. I traveled with it in the back of my truck and after a couple weeks or rattleing around in the bed of my truck all of the screws had vibrated out and many of the rivets were loose. They are very thin sheet metal and they honestly provide less protection for your dog in an accident than a plastic vari kennel does.
> I agree that even if they were the same price as a vari kennel, i would still opt for the vari kennel really.


 
Signature K9 use to make a really nice one, but they don't have that model anymore. I have a couple and really like the design. Wish they still made them.......


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Does anyone know why the Owens and Kustom krate aren't powder coated ? I've never had an aluminum crate but I've had a few welded aluminum boats and they are pretty gross if not painted or coated with something.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Nancy, there made right here in SC by my company, we sell singles, doubles, single ( double size ), airline singles,drug boxes, jumps, blinds, beds ( vinyl & Canvas ), send out sticks, On occasion we build a custom trailer for the right clients. I will be posting a trailer that is in powder coating right now, but won't do so to after delievery has been made. The only thing that even comes close to comparing is Kustom Krates. We do have pics of all of this on demand. Feel free to call 864-303-0830 with any further questions.


 
Harry what is your pricing and shipping?


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I have a Ray Allen RAM Crate - it's about 6 or 7 years old. Although I did not have the problem that others have stated - reference the screws falling out or the rattling. I *WOULD NOT* recommend them - there* are* definitely better built crates out there now. The one I have has the old door (but the main body is still the same =thin sheet metal), which was proven defective and Ray Allen has since replaced it with the door you see on their site today.....wanta charge me $220.00 to replace the door alone


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The only time I have had vari kennels go stupid on me and break, is when it is cold. The vari kennels I had in the 80's were a better quality plastic, as I don't remember having that problem. I have busted the corners on them when it is cold and I wack them on a tailgate.


----------

